# New Rats won't come out



## beffy (Jul 21, 2013)

I just got rats yesterday for my birthday and I know this might be just because they are stressed from moving or something but today they stayed in their little hole/bed thing all day and didn't come out at all...is this wierd or is it normal for new rats to do this?


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

It's fairly normal for new rats to do this if they haven't been properly socialized. What you want to do is take their hidey house out of the cage until they've warmed up to you, and you want to hold them and touch them and interact with them as much as possible, especially if they try to run away. They need to learn very quickly that you aren't to be feared, and that it's OK to be picked up by you, or you will have a very hard time getting them to be friendly and bonding to you. There's a great thread in the Rat Behavior section called the Immersion Training Guide that will help you through the process.  Good luck with your new babies!


----------



## tillyouise (Apr 9, 2013)

try putting your hand in the cage with a treat but dont handle them yet if there frightened they will get used to you being the friend that just makes noise in my experience anyway then when there more used to you in cpl weeks get them out more, i started wearing the same dressing gown when i first got my rats out so they got used to my smell now there fine


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

You are at the perfect place and time to read this...

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?67442-Immersion-Training-The-Guide

This will start you off on the right foot.


----------



## Sydandmason (Apr 30, 2013)

My rats did that too for the first week or so. They were so nervous! Now they are completely fun loving and crazy. They are probably just scared around the new world they are living in! They will adapt.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

